# So what do you guys have



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

What do you guys have for agility at home? I have an homemade aframe, weavepoles jumps table tunnle and some homemade jumpbumps. what do you guys have, Pics?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm away from home at the moment, and can't post photos with my iPad. But I've posted photos of my course before. 

I have quite a few jumps, 12 weaves, (a set of 6 cheap PVC ones that hook together, and a set of 6 Max 200 2x2's) a tire, 2 play tunnels (but plenty big for a Hav to run through) and a small "baby" A-frame, left over from when he WAS a baby.

In some ways it would be fun to have all the contacts, but in another way, it would just be more of a pain to move them every week when the grass needs to get mowed. Fortunately, Kodi is very reliable about his contacts, so we don't really need to practice them at home anyway. 

What we DO need to continue working on is handling skills like rear and blind crosses (we have front crosses down cold at this point), working further away from each other, obstacle discrimination and hard entries into the weaves. We can work on all of these without the heavier equipment to lug around.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I said I'd post a photo of my course when I got home, and here is is. Nothing fancy... but all I need to practice. Kodi has no trouble with his contact obstacles, so having just the one "mini" contact to practice with is plenty. With no more equipment than this, you can practice all the handling skills and discrimination you want. 

I have two sets of 6 weaves, which I can either set up separately, as I have here, so I can get extra practice on entries, or I can put together into one set of 12 to practice duration. I will probably replace the cheap E-bay set for another set of Max 200 2x2's this summer. They are expensive, but SO much nicer and easier to move around.

I made all the jumps myself, including the tire. The tunnels came from Toys'R'Us, I think... they are kid tunnels, anyway, two velcroed together, end to end. You need to stake them down so they don't roll, and so that they stay in a bent shape, if that's what you want.

The only other thing I'd really like to have is a pause table.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a very nice set up, Karen. I wish I had a larger yard, but all we have is a small front lawn area. The back yard is filled with fruit trees and tomatoes in pots on the patio.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> That's a very nice set up, Karen. I wish I had a larger yard, but all we have is a small front lawn area. The back yard is filled with fruit trees and tomatoes in pots on the patio.


Yes, we are lucky ro have plenty of property... We live on a horse farm and I just use one of the paddocks for Kodi's agility course!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I made a pause table out of a 2x4 and a ply wood. I cut the 2x4 for into four at abour 8 inches each, then a screwed them onto a plywood top and covered it in carpet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> I made a pause table out of a 2x4 and a ply wood. I cut the 2x4 for into four at abour 8 inches each, then a screwed them onto a plywood top and covered it in carpet.


Yeah, I know it's possible to make them yourself, but I'm not very handy with tools. And carpet wouldn't work for me, because my agility equipment stays out all summer. Maybe I can get my boys to build me one for my birthday, but I want a PVC frame, and a rubberized top. It can't be carpet because I don't want something that will stay wet. (also, that's not a surface they'd ever see in competition) But it does have to have some traction... Kodi tends to hit the table at speed, and if it's slippery, he slides off the other side when he puts the brakes on!ound:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I know it's possible to make them yourself, but I'm not very handy with tools. And carpet wouldn't work for me, because my agility equipment stays out all summer. Maybe I can get my boys to build me one for my birthday, but I want a PVC frame, and a rubberized top. It can't be carpet because I don't want something that will stay wet. (also, that's not a surface they'd ever see in competition) But it does have to have some traction... Kodi tends to hit the table at speed, and if it's slippery, he slides off the other side when he puts the brakes on!ound:


Yeah, I only put the carpet on because he was a puppy and he wasent liking the table at class and i needed somthing to cover the aframe and table really quickley but i do plan on taking that off and painting them.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I made 6 jumps from PVC and 12 weave poles. My poles are individual so I can add one at a time when training. We're still working on pole accuracy with all 12, but she's starting to get it. I'm using a target at the end of the poles and if she goes all the way through correctly, my son lets her get the treat. If not he picks it up. The first time he did that, she was like, "What the heck?". Too funny!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

my friend lives upstate on a farm so i have my agility equipment up there


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> I'm away from home at the moment, and can't post photos with my iPad. But I've posted photos of my course before.
> 
> I have quite a few jumps, 12 weaves, (a set of 6 cheap PVC ones that hook together, and a set of 6 Max 200 2x2's) a tire, 2 play tunnels (but plenty big for a Hav to run through) and a small "baby" A-frame, left over from when he WAS a baby.
> 
> ...


We are having trouble mastering the rear cross. Apolo likes to spin! I have see lots of other dogs do this, so it must be a common thing...I actually fell at class last friday, it was quite funny...Apolo is just getting too fast for me!!! He is hard of hearing, (not deaf, just diminished), so it makes it hard to give him verbal commands. He doesn't hear me, but he watches me like a hawk! Makes it hard sometimes, but on the up side, he is not easily distracted by loud noises and lots of barking!!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a table, a tire, 2 regulation jumps (my instructor makes them) and 2 small jumps. My big investment was 2 sets of 6 weave poles from max 200 that open for teaching channel method. They were my x mas present last year. I have a teacup see saw, but it's great for learning. I have a pause table, a closed tunnel and a small regular tunnel. I have it all set up in my basement!!!! Would love a dog walk and an A frame!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> We are having trouble mastering the rear cross. Apolo likes to spin! I have see lots of other dogs do this, so it must be a common thing...I actually fell at class last friday, it was quite funny...Apolo is just getting too fast for me!!! He is hard of hearing, (not deaf, just diminished), so it makes it hard to give him verbal commands. He doesn't hear me, but he watches me like a hawk! Makes it hard sometimes, but on the up side, he is not easily distracted by loud noises and lots of barking!!


Well, we're certainly not masters of the back cross yet either, but in our last class, the instructor set up an exercize with one jump that you sent the dog over, and while they were in the air (so they couldn't spin) you did the back cross and then called them back toward you over a second jump set beside and parallel to the first jump. (did I explain that clearly?) if not, I can try to do a diagram on my computer (on my iPad now) and upload it). Kodi isn't TOO bad about spinning, but there are a couple of dogs in our class who are. Their owners were CONVINCED the dogs would spin, and using this exercize, we were ALL successful!

My biggest problem right now is that I'm too COMFORTABLE with front crosses, and tend not to even see the places where a back cross (or blind cross) could serve me better. The only place I use them without even thinking But it is on tunnels, but that's sort of a "cheat" back cross, because the dog can't even see what you're doing!:biggrin1:

I know what you mean about the dogs watching us... Kodi has absolutely no problem with his hearing, but I often stumble over the names of obstacles when I'm running, thinking about the course and trying to remember my handling skills all at the same time. I can't tell you the number of times I've yelled "Tire!" while sending him into a tunnel or vice versa. As long as my BODY language is right, he never makes a mistake. They are amazing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> I have a table, a tire, 2 regulation jumps (my instructor makes them) and 2 small jumps. My big investment was 2 sets of 6 weave poles from max 200 that open for teaching channel method. They were my x mas present last year. I have a teacup see saw, but it's great for learning. I have a pause table, a closed tunnel and a small regular tunnel. I have it all set up in my basement!!!! Would love a dog walk and an A frame!!


That's FANTASTIC that you can have them set up in your basement. Then you can train, no matter what the weather. We put an addition on our house last year, and I'd like to eventually take over the basement under the new part as my training area. Once the kids fly the nest, I'll be able to do that, but until then, we need the space to store furniture that eventually will leave with them.

This summer, since I first posted, I did add a pause table, TDAA teeter, a new, full-size tunnel and a full size chute (closed tunnel). I still haven't got my second set of 6 Max 200 weaves, but although I really WANT them, I DO have 12... i just don't like the cheaper set. Oh, well! One of these days!

Does your training center do any run-throughs? Where do you go? I've got to get Kodi out to some different places to practice. If your place does them, it would be fun to meet up sometime and do them together!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> That's FANTASTIC that you can have them set up in your basement. Then you can train, no matter what the weather. We put an addition on our house last year, and I'd like to eventually take over the basement under the new part as my training area. Once the kids fly the nest, I'll be able to do that, but until then, we need the space to store furniture that eventually will leave with them.
> 
> This summer, since I first posted, I did add a pause table, TDAA teeter, a new, full-size tunnel and a full size chute (closed tunnel). I still haven't got my second set of 6 Max 200 weaves, but although I really WANT them, I DO have 12... i just don't like the cheaper set. Oh, well! One of these days!
> 
> Does your training center do any run-throughs? Where do you go? I've got to get Kodi out to some different places to practice. If your place does them, it would be fun to meet up sometime and do them together!


I train at Dog Star Activity Center in Acton. They do run throughs the 2nd and 4th friday of the month, they do rally run throughs the 1st and 3rd. I have not done the run throughs, because my agility class is on Friday, and it's 35 min away, Haven't really wanted to go back in the later afternoon. Plus, I work 3-11 shift and they are frequently when I am working. I am actually looking to do some different places with Lacey. She is my easily distracted dog. I checked out Gemeni, but they don't seem interested in having me as a drop in student. Dog star is having an Obedience and Rally Show and Go on October 27th if you're interested. Check their web site www.dogstaractivitycenter.com
Do you go to Master Peace training center? Maybe I could come there some time for run throughs too!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> I train at Dog Star Activity Center in Acton. They do run throughs the 2nd and 4th friday of the month, they do rally run throughs the 1st and 3rd. I have not done the run throughs, because my agility class is on Friday, and it's 35 min away, Haven't really wanted to go back in the later afternoon. Plus, I work 3-11 shift and they are frequently when I am working. I am actually looking to do some different places with Lacey. She is my easily distracted dog. I checked out Gemeni, but they don't seem interested in having me as a drop in student. Dog star is having an Obedience and Rally Show and Go on October 27th if you're interested. Check their web site www.dogstaractivitycenter.com
> Do you go to Master Peace training center? Maybe I could come there some time for run throughs too!!


Yes, we go to Masterpeace. Their agility run thrus are The 1st and 3rd Sundays at 6:30. They do Rally and Obedience Run-thrus on the 2nd and 4th Saundays at 4:30 (this sometimes changes if there is an event that day) we also have Rally run-thrus on Wed. Mornings at 10:00. That's the one I usually go to.

I can understand not wanting to go to Dog Star twice... i don't like to go back to Masterpeace twice in the same day, and it's only 20 minutes away!

The people at Gemini are a little funny. I've been to a number of trials there, but never run-thrus. It's pretty far for me, and I don't like that long, dark ring. I might look into the runthroughs at Dog Star though. Kodi doesn't need the run-throughs in obedience or rally so much, because he's competed in both many times at this point. He DOES need to see the agility equipment in other places, though. I took him to Surefire Dog once, and he was a bit tentative on the teeter until he'd done it a few times, just because it felt a bit different than the one we use at MasterPeace. I have my little TDAA one at home, but that is really very different than a full sized one. I'll keep your Obedience show and go in mind too. i don't THINK ther's anything on the calendar that weekend.

I'm still in Virginia at the moment (we're on our way home from visiting the Kings) but when I het home, we should try to set up a time and place that we could meet to practice!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> Yes, we go to Masterpeace. Their agility run thrus are The 1st and 3rd Sundays at 6:30. They do Rally and Obedience Run-thrus on the 2nd and 4th Saundays at 4:30 (this sometimes changes if there is an event that day) we also have Rally run-thrus on Wed. Mornings at 10:00. That's the one I usually go to.
> 
> I can understand not wanting to go to Dog Star twice... i don't like to go back to Masterpeace twice in the same day, and it's only 20 minutes away!
> 
> ...


Dog star also does ring rentals, that might be something we could do together! I can find out how much it is for a rental, and she will set up the equip for us. It would have to be probably a monday morning There are no classes monday mornings. I can ask her and find out the details. That may be fun, I can bring Apolo and Lacey!!! Also, I would love to come to master piece on Sunday some time, if i am not working. Wednesday mornings don't work for me, Lacey has agility class on wednesday mornings!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> Dog star also does ring rentals, that might be something we could do together! I can find out how much it is for a rental, and she will set up the equip for us. It would have to be probably a monday morning There are no classes monday mornings. I can ask her and find out the details. That may be fun, I can bring Apolo and Lacey!!! Also, I would love to come to master piece on Sunday some time, if i am not working. Wednesday mornings don't work for me, Lacey has agility class on wednesday mornings!!!


That sounds great! MasterPeace has ring rentals too. I'd have to check the schedule to see which days the agility ring is available for rentals, but if you couldn't make it to run-thrus, we could always share a ring rental ther too. I think I remember that it's $15 per hour, and you can split it between as many people and/or dogs as you want.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> That sounds great! MasterPeace has ring rentals too. I'd have to check the schedule to see which days the agility ring is available for rentals, but if you couldn't make it to run-thrus, we could always share a ring rental ther too. I think I remember that it's $15 per hour, and you can split it between as many people and/or dogs as you want.


My instructor said she could do a monday morning between 10 and 11. I would definately love to share a ring rental at master peace too, Lacey really needs to go to a new place to practice....15 per hour is cheap!!! Dog star charges 35, which I am happy to pay for and bring you as my guest, because I will bring 2 dogs!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> My instructor said she could do a monday morning between 10 and 11. I would definately love to share a ring rental at master peace too, Lacey really needs to go to a new place to practice....15 per hour is cheap!!! Dog star charges 35, which I am happy to pay for and bring you as my guest, because I will bring 2 dogs!!


You don't have to do that! We can split it!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

she said Oct 1, 15 or 29th are available. Let me know if any of those days work for you. In the mean time, if you could find about about a rental at Master Peace, we can try to hook up there too. It will be very good for Lacey to practice some new places...Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> she said Oct 1, 15 or 29th are available. Let me know if any of those days work for you. In the mean time, if you could find about about a rental at Master Peace, we can try to hook up there too. It will be very good for Lacey to practice some new places...Thanks


We will have JUST gotten home from vacation on the first, and I need to work. The 15th or the 29th would work. I'll check for dates at MasterPeace once I get home.

Of course, you are welcome to come and play on my course anytime you wnat too, and tha's free.:biggrin1: I don't have a full sized A frame or dogwalk, but I have everything else. (my course is outdoors, though, so weather dependent!


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

krandall said:


> We will have JUST gotten home from vacation on the first, and I need to work. The 15th or the 29th would work. I'll check for dates at MasterPeace once I get home.
> 
> Of course, you are welcome to come and play on my course anytime you wnat too, and tha's free.:biggrin1: I don't have a full sized A frame or dogwalk, but I have everything else. (my course is outdoors, though, so weather dependent!


Ok, once yo get home, and you are settled in, you can email me at [email protected] and I will book it for us. Either day is fine for me too, so I will let you pick. Thanks, I may take you up on that home course some time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

apololaceymom said:


> Ok, once yo get home, and you are settled in, you can email me at [email protected] and I will book it for us. Either day is fine for me too, so I will let you pick. Thanks, I may take you up on that home course some time.


Sounds great!


----------



## murraymonster (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have a backyard, so anything I made has to be easy to tear down. A few PVC jumps, a hack tire (made out of stuff from OSH), and a play tunnel. I got a set of weaves (Affordable Agility Versa-Weaves, which are nice bc they break into 2x2s so I can transport to the park), which was my only real "agility investment." I joke that I'm happy that Murray has "champagne tastes" as he's always liked the contacts, so I didn't have to figure out how to build that! However, I'm trying to work on mostly flatwork when not in class as I'm realizing how much of the foundations I really need to work on!


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Just built 2 jumps and some weave poles this week then I read a post by Karen to wait until one year to start them on weaves and jumps so..........I have slowed down a little. Huey is 9 months and very agile and I can't wait but will do what is best for him. So much good info here. Mainly a lurker up to now but will get more involed. Thanks everyone.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

you can take the bars off the jumps so there is no bar and just the jump uprights and let him run through the uprights to get used to that if you want


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Hopefully this weekend I'll actually start to set up some equipment - I have a friend building a teeter for me, since that is one that Halle is having a hard time with. I also have a tire & two ebay tunnels, figuring that since she LOVES going through tunnels if I put the tire at either end she may start to see it as part of a fun exercise.... class is only about 30 minutes away, but I'm going to take a break for the next couple of months, so she'll work at home instead. It seems to be wearing on poor DH - I'm gone at work all week, at class twice a week, then gone weekends - so I thought I'd take some time off of the dog shows & only go out to the class I teach. And hopefully while we're in homebound mode, Halle will go ahead and come in season and we can get THAT over with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> you can take the bars off the jumps so there is no bar and just the jump uprights and let him run through the uprights to get used to that if you want


Yes, even the bar on the ground is fine.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

That's all that Halle jumps now - the bar on the ground - it's enough to teach her sequencing and the idea of the jump, without putting the pressure on her to jump at an early age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> That's all that Halle jumps now - the bar on the ground - it's enough to teach her sequencing and the idea of the jump, without putting the pressure on her to jump at an early age.


Perfect!


----------

